# Temp Alternative to NI



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a quick question that I'm struggling to answer myself. 

Millie is really, really enjoying her NI diet. Highly recommend it. However, is there a good alternative for when I'm away and don't have easy access to a fridge/freezer.

I've looked at Orijen, which although looks very good, takes me back to kibbles, which Millie is not a fan of.

I've also looked at Natures Menu the puppy pouches, which is linked to the UK Barf Diet site. I think this would be my preferred choice, but not sure.

Any suggestions.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've notice that I can't even make my title appear in bold. How rubbish am I


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Julie,

This is my concern too. I know in the past, Helen has commented that with a freezer bag, you can take packs with you, but that still requires a freezer and a fridge at the other end. I guess if you are holidaying in the UK, there's a chance that there might be a nearby retailer of NI, but that's probably a bit of a small chance. We took Rosie with us to a caravan for the weekend a couple of months ago and the fridge there was only just big enough for our food. I don't know what we would have done if Rosie had been on NI.

I'm going to be following this thread with interest!

Louise


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

There are lots of options. Firstly if you have a fridge but no freezer you could take one pack of NI which would last for about 5 days in a fridge. After that I would suggest chicken wings which you could buy locally - one or two per meal. Or minced chicken/turkey bought locally. The next best option would be pouches of Nature Diet (or natures menu I guess although I'm not as familiar with that), but if you are going that route then it might be best to try it out before you go to ensure it does not upset their stomach. Ditto if you would prefer Orijen. By the way when we were at 'Poo Fest, Dylan ate quite a lot of Rosie's J Wellbeloved and fortunately suffered no tummy trouble afterwards


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

A-ha!!! The Ocean White Fish and Rice variety is clearly a good friend to the cockapoos' with sensitive tummies! I'm glad he was okay - I was a bit worried! It's funny - I wonder what is not in that variety, that is in the others.

After I posted my last post, I started to wonder about chicken wings/carcasses and other such delicacies that could be picked up from a local butcher/supermarket. DO you feed Dylan any other raw meat? I was wondering about livers, or even a bit of steak or something if you were away and got desperate.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> After I posted my last post, I started to wonder about chicken wings/carcasses and other such delicacies that could be picked up from a local butcher/supermarket. DO you feed Dylan any other raw meat? I was wondering about livers, or even a bit of steak or something if you were away and got desperate.


Definitely not liver - it's much too rich and actually toxic in large amounts (fine in tiny amounts as treats). I personally don't feed any other raw meat apart from bones, but any raw chicken, turkey, lamb or beef should be fine. Also raw fish like sardines or tinned tuna. A meaty bone could easily be given as a meal.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. Think I will try the NaturesMenu as I can buy it locally. I just want some for emergencies, mainly when other members of the family are in charge and may not be quite so organised as me.

The boys are talking about taking Millie out overnight and I can see them not remembering to keep the food cold or running out or not having defrosted it first.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> There are lots of options. Firstly if you have a fridge but no freezer you could take one pack of NI which would last for about 5 days in a fridge. After that I would suggest chicken wings which you could buy locally - one or two per meal. Or minced chicken/turkey bought locally. The next best option would be pouches of Nature Diet (or natures menu I guess although I'm not as familiar with that), but if you are going that route then it might be best to try it out before you go to ensure it does not upset their stomach. Ditto if you would prefer Orijen. By the way when we were at 'Poo Fest, Dylan ate quite a lot of Rosie's J Wellbeloved and fortunately suffered no tummy trouble afterwards


Hi, I've just been on the phone to the lovely lady at NI (just placed my first order, used your name Helen  ) and I asked her this question. In addition to what Helen suggested with local bought chicken wings/mince/frozen veg etc., she also suggested tins of sardines and pilchards. She said she gave this to her dogs and they loved it. HTH. Looking forward to getting my delivery on Friday.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey everyone I know this is an old thread but I have found a BARF food that is ideal for holidays etc, tad expensive mind but if only for a couple of weeks it maybe worth it. Its called K9 natural, it is freeze dried BARF, no need to freeze and totally complete just need to add warm water here is website for a look www.k9natural.co.uk


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes it does look ideal for holidays, even though it costs nearly as much as the holiday!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hey everyone I know this is an old thread but I have found a BARF food that is ideal for holidays etc, tad expensive mind but if only for a couple of weeks it maybe worth it. Its called K9 natural, it is freeze dried BARF, no need to freeze and totally complete just need to add warm water here is website for a look www.k9natural.co.uk


Thanks Karen, looks interesting will take a look.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Can I just ask about the bones in the tinned sardines? Are they okay to leave in?
Pushca starts NI tmr but would like to try the fish too
Thanks


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks really good for holidays but nearly fell off my chair when I saw the price - Helen's right!

Think I'll stick to holidays with a freezer


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> Can I just ask about the bones in the tinned sardines? Are they okay to leave in?
> Pushca starts NI tmr but would like to try the fish too
> Thanks


I don't feel qualified to answer that one as I was just passing on what the lady at Natural Instinct said. Perhaps one of our BARF experts could advise?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

glitzydebs said:


> Can I just ask about the bones in the tinned sardines? Are they okay to leave in?
> Pushca starts NI tmr but would like to try the fish too
> Thanks


Those bones are so soft that I don't see how they could do any harm. You can also give canned tuna - the kind in spring water.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Those bones are so soft that I don't see how they could do any harm. You can also give canned tuna - the kind in spring water.


Yes I gave tuna to Obi and he liked it.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hey everyone I know this is an old thread but I have found a BARF food that is ideal for holidays etc, tad expensive mind but if only for a couple of weeks it maybe worth it. Its called K9 natural, it is freeze dried BARF, no need to freeze and totally complete just need to add warm water here is website for a look www.k9natural.co.uk


It does look good, but wow, certainly ain't cheap. I think to feed Millie one days portion it would cost me £17.50 

But I also see my very local pet shop stocks it, so I will take a look in there and see what it costs - never know, it may be chaper


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> It does look good, but wow, certainly ain't cheap. I think to feed Millie one days portion it would cost me £17.50
> 
> But I also see my very local pet shop stocks it, so I will take a look in there and see what it costs - never know, it may be chaper


Not sure thats right, doesn't it make up 16kgs so that works out at 6.25 a kg


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Not sure thats right, doesn't it make up 16kgs so that works out at 6.25 a kg


:laugh: No wonder I thought it was expensive, looks like I was having a Homer moment...lol

Back to the drawing board for my maths


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

ha ha it does make up into lots more once water added, I think the 4kg which is £100,make up into 16kg of raw food. Still VERY expensive in my eyes but thought it could be useful in emergencies for all the BARFer's out there


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

yes works out at 6.25 a kg


----------

